# What are signs of impending ovulation when bf?



## LeAnnie (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anyone know what to watch for-clues that o. may be arriving while extended breastfeeding?

I've had no af, my baby is coming up on 14 months, but I'm thinking something could be happening...


----------



## Pen (Jul 23, 2005)

We waited 20 months for af but I thought something was starting to change about three months before that. I can't put my finger on it, really. No cramps, no weight gain, maybe increased libido/secretions, no big change with the baby's nursing or sleeping. A few times, I said,uh, is this the week? But when I did actually ovulate, I didn't need to ask. I suddenly remembered how it felt and said yep this time it's for real and I got the cloth ready. Of course the luteal phase is still short but it's getting longer so still waiting on (better) fertility...


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

My period started at 14 mo postpartum both times. I guess my body is just wired that way. After my 2nd baby around 4mo PP, I noticed cervical mucus changes. As I got closer to 14 mo PP, I could see definite fertile mucus cycles minus the period.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I just O'd for the first time at 10 months PP (despite having already had 3 anov. AF's...you guys are lucky!!), and honestly, I thought for sure that I was pregnant.







My nipples were KILLING me, I had achey cramps (assuming they are my "new" PP O pains), breaking out, yadda yadda. There was no questioning something was happening.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Return of fertility has same symptoms as would regular oncoming ovulation:

stretchy EWCM (often months at a time - I had 12 months worth!!!)
Open high soft cervix
raised temperatures
then the whole gamut of usual - breast tenderness, PMS, etc.

Liz


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

what is EWCM?







:


----------



## LeAnnie (Mar 3, 2004)

There ought to be a 'vegan' term for this







, but EWCM is egg white cervical mucous, describing the consistency of preovulatory mucous. Kinda yucky to think of, imo!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

It took me about 26 months to ovulate after DD was born. I o'd before my FPPAF but wouldn't have known it was coming when it did except that I was using OPKs. I had creamy and EWCM on and off for months (a year?) and a variety of CPs during that time. Had a 10 day LP that time and then got pg the next ovulation.

DD = dear daughter
o'd = ovulated
FPPAF = first post partum aunt flo
OPK = ovulation predictor kit
EWCM = egg white cervical mucus
CP = cervical position
LP = luteal phase
pg = pregnant


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I started getting more patches of more fertile type CM every so often the closer I got to AF returning. Also, a couple of days before it started I just felt "blah", really PMSing as in tired, a bit crampy, and some clear discharge. Feeling that way again now as I am due to start AF for the second time since DD was born.







:


----------

